

Oil vs Grand Canyon - jaekwon
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&t=k&oe=UTF8&msa=0&msid=100144981913750716605.000485488a4f446beb83a
I just wanted to get a sense of what we're burning so I did some quick calculations. Needs peer review.
======
marstall
That's an interesting way of thinking about it. But what does it mean? The
fact that we consume 0.1% of the volume of the Grand Canyon in oil annually
makes me think we're not using much oil in the grand scheme of things. But the
"a large reserve is 150 cubic meters" makes it sound like we have very little
oil? I'm confused.

~~~
jaekwon
I reorganized and removed/added more info.

[http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&t=k&...](http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&t=k&oe=UTF8&msa=0&msid=100144981913750716605.000485488a4f446beb83a&z=8)

Anyways, I don't know what it all means. I just wanted to interest you. That
is all.

------
jaekwon
It needs peer review.

